# Please give Luna some good thoughts...



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

I pray that Luna will be OK.


Hugs,
NewfieMom


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Sending good thoughts to you and Luna. I hope the ultrasound sheds some light on what's bothering her.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

It's cancer...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear Luna isn't doing well. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Luna, she's beautiful.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Luna is beautiful and what lovely photos of her and the dogs.

Prays and good thoughts for Luna


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luna*

Praying Luna will be o.k.


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

I pray that your kitty feels better soon too!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am sorry Luna has cancer. I love the pictures you posted. I will keep Luna in my thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Luna.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

I am so sorry about Luna. I hope that she has some quality time left to her. I will be praying for all of you.

Hugs,
NewfieMom


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

So sorry to read about Luna. Sending hugs for both of you.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I made an appointment for Luna today at 1:50. I want her vet to evaluate her, but I'm pretty sure I know what I need to do. 

I tried giving her some pain medication yesterday afternoon, but it made her really nauseous. Then this morning, I gave her the Mirtazapine the vets told me to give her for nausea. She projectile vomited twice right after. :no: 

I remember when I was taking care of my Dad, (he had terminal cancer and was at home but in hospice care), I was giving him his pills one time and he said , "No more pills, Karen. Please, no more pills."

That's how I feel Luna feels, but she just can't tell me. She's having trouble breathing and won't even look at food. She tries to drink water but she just drools instead. I'm broken in a million pieces right now...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Kwhit, I'm so very sorry to hear Luna isn't doing well. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Luna.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Luna went peacefully to the Bridge today at 3:00 pm. She was ready...I wasn't. :bawling:


To my beautiful Luna,

I will love and miss you every single day for the rest of my life, sweetie. You are forever in my heart and soul. 

I love you Luna Bean.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

kwhit said:


> Luna went peacefully to the Bridge today at 3:00 pm. She was ready...I wasn't. :bawling:
> 
> 
> To my beautiful Luna,
> ...



Bless you for loving your sweet Luna enough to set her free from her body. I just went through the whole thread right now and was so sad to get to the end and find out how quickly this happened. Sending you hugs and prayers for peace and again, how very proud I am of you for loving Luna so much. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

nolefan said:


> I just went through the whole thread right now and was so sad to get to the end and find out how quickly this happened.


Her vet said it was an _extremely_ aggressive cancer. I thought her blood work was 2 weeks ago, but it was a month ago. At that time, her vet palpitated her abdomen and said everything felt fine. Today, when she felt her abdomen, she said Luna's liver was huge. It had also spread to her intestines. This happened in just a month...difficult for me to wrap my head around it. :no: 

Luna showed no signs of feeling ill until Monday morning, (other than her weight loss). She didn't want all of her breakfast. By that night when I got home from work, she was really sick. I can't believe she's gone. I keep expecting her to tap me on my shoulder when I'm on the computer, her way of saying, "Hey, look at me! I'm better than that machine!" 

She was very, very special...


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Godspeed Luna - what a beautiful girl she was.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I am so sorry.  Luna was indeed a special cat whose absence will be very hard. <Hugs to you and your fur kids>


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

kwhit said:


> Luna went peacefully to the Bridge today at 3:00 pm. She was ready...I wasn't. :bawling:
> 
> 
> To my beautiful Luna,
> ...


I'm so sorry Karen. Luna sounds like an extraordinary cat. Sending hugs across the bay to you.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. She sounded like a very special kitty. RIP Luna girl.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry to see you had to say goodbye to Luna. She will live in your heart forever!! RIP sweet Luna.


----------



## CheriS (May 5, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear about Luna - what a loving and beautiful kitty.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

God bless beautiful girl. 
I wish you great peace and comfort.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

kwhit said:


> Luna went peacefully to the Bridge today at 3:00 pm. She was ready...I wasn't.


I am so sorry. Having lost my heart dog, I can imagine what you feel. Words fail.

Love,
NewfieMom


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry about your special girl. Please know I'm thinking about you and also Lucy.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss of Luna  run free sweet girl.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I am so sorry for the sudden loss of your beautiful Luna. From your posted pictures, it's so clear how sweet she was and how she loved your dogs and vice versa.

We lost our Miller (cat) when Chance was still quite young. Very hard because Miller was a doll and very sweet to the new puppy (Chance).

We still have CC (cat) who has had (operable) cancer twice. I worry about her all the time because I know how subtle it is when cats don't feel well.

My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

kwhit said:


> Her vet said it was an _extremely_ aggressive cancer. I thought her blood work was 2 weeks ago, but it was a month ago. At that time, her vet palpitated her abdomen and said everything felt fine. Today, when she felt her abdomen, she said Luna's liver was huge. It had also spread to her intestines. This happened in just a month...difficult for me to wrap my head around it. :no:
> 
> Luna showed no signs of feeling ill until Monday morning, (other than her weight loss). She didn't want all of her breakfast. By that night when I got home from work, she was really sick. I can't believe she's gone. I keep expecting her to tap me on my shoulder when I'm on the computer, her way of saying, "Hey, look at me! I'm better than that machine!"
> 
> She was very, very special...


I'm very sorry for your loss. I just went through the same thing with my best kitty a couple months ago. He was fine then he wasn't :no: It's so unfair sometimes!!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

kwhit said:


> …. I can't believe she's gone. I keep expecting her to tap me on my shoulder when I'm on the computer, her way of saying, "Hey, look at me! I'm better than that machine!"
> 
> She was very, very special...


Please know I'm still thinking of you and praying for you to heal. It sounds like Luna has left an enormous gap in your home and your heart. It is so hard to be left behind. I hope you will share some of your best stories of her when you feel like it, she sounds like such a huge personality. And as you said…. a very special girl. Hugs to you….


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Luna, I know she meant the world to you. 

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss of Luna.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

It's been 2 years almost to the day, (June 4th 2014), that I lost my Luna and of course she's been on my mind a lot. Difficult to think about losing her, but wonderful to have all my memories. 

Then today, we got our first group of foster kittens in at my shop today...and take a look at this little one...could be Luna's twin. :smooch:

Fate, maybe...


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Did you bring her home yet?:smile2:


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Awe such a pretty kitty, hope she brings you love and joy!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luna*



kwhit said:


> It's been 2 years almost to the day, (June 4th 2014), that I lost my Luna and of course she's been on my mind a lot. Difficult to think about losing her, but wonderful to have all my memories.
> 
> Then today, we got our first group of foster kittens in at my shop today...and take a look at this little one...could be Luna's twin. :smooch:
> 
> Fate, maybe...


I know how much you miss Luna. I would say this little kitten could be fate! Luna might have sent her/him to you!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

What a cute kitten. I think she's destined to be yours.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I think this is fate and you should take her home! :grin2:

I lost my 18 year old cat almost 5 years ago. I recently got an email from the animal shelter and began considering adopting a barn cat. The barn cat I adopted, Remington, could be my Katy's twin (except he's a he). It feels strange but yet so familiar to see him around our property because he looks so much like Katy.

I like to think she sent him to me because she knew how much I missed her. Maybe Luna sent this little kitten to you...:--heart:

And just in case you need some naming help, "rocket" and "sputnik" are synonyms for Luna :


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

This little kitty looks like a sweetheart. What did you decide? Could well be fate!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

OutWest said:


> This little kitty looks like a sweetheart. What did you decide? Could well be fate!


I just can't adopt another one right now. If I had my own house, she would be home with me in a :heartbeat. But...I live with my mom and with her dementia it would be difficult. She already isn't particularly fond of Louie, my flame point. He's only 8 months old and still a total kitten. More kitten antics would probably put her over the edge. :no:

She'll be up for adoption after she reaches 2 lbs. and can be spayed. My shop will be able to pick and screen potential adopters, so I know I'll be very choosy, (we are always very careful when we adopt out).

I named her Bean because Luna's full name was Luna Bean. So Bean fits and it suits her. :smooch:


----------

